# Steelhead Setup



## MuskieJim

I've got a few PMs from guys asking the basics of setting up your rig for steelheading. Mind you, I used the paint program on my work PC, so it's pretty crude. But you get the picture. The whole aspect of steelheading is controlling your drift and presenting your fly/jig/eggs as naturally as possible. When I say natrually, it refers do speed and depth. Eggs would never be floating down the stream at a consistant depth. When egg fishing, it is important to get those down on the bottom or near the bottom. I can tell exactly where my bait is at by the direction my float is pointing. When pointing downstream, you know your setup is dragging bottom. This isn't always a bad thing, sometimes it's the only way to catch fish. 

Note: this post is not an open invite to start bashing the way I fish or my crude diagram. It is strickly to help others who do not know what they are doing. If you have something constructive to say or add, please do so.


----------



## K gonefishin

Looks sweet for using paint dude you did a better job than I've seen on some website!. Nice job and explaination. Figure I'll start with some kudo's Jim!


----------



## Get Fish

Nicely Done!!!!!! Thats the same setup I use.


----------



## MuskieJim

Also remember, there's 100 different ways to run your shot-pattern depending on the current conditions. In fast flow, I may bulk up a few shot 18" up from my hook to ensure my bait is near the bottom. In places with minimal flow, I'll slide my shot all the way up my leader so my eggs can move as freely as possible. I forgot to add, you should also always run a leader line that is less # than your mainline. I run 10 or 12 pound mainline, that way when I do get a breakoff I only have to retie the leader rather than the whole setup.


----------



## peple of the perch

Nice job with the paint. I like the fish the best. lol


----------



## spinningwheel

Very nice job and well explained MuskieJim.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

Jim I am just getting into steelheading. I had no idea where to go or how to do it until I went scouting this past sunday. We made the hour drive up to the lake, found a baitshop and they sent us in the general direction.We found a spot where some vehicles were parked, talked to some fisherman and got the main idea of what needs to happen. We just walked along and talked with people to see how they were doing...didn't even take poles ( We figured if we didn't even have poles people would be more willing to give up some info once they saw we were just interested in learning and not stealing there spot or finding the hot baits). Most fisherman were very friendly and willing to give advice to some guys looking to get into the sport. You have no idea how helpful of an explanation this is! Nice work. I look forward to trying those set-ups


----------



## Normmouth

Thanks Jim! Now I have somthing to try this weekend. Taking my first steelheading trip with some other newbie friends.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nice artwork.... better than some In-fish, Fishing Facts diagrams.


----------



## KSUFLASH

Jim,

If your float antenna is pointing upstream, then your presentation is leading the float, if your float is pointing downstream it is dragging bottom. 



> When pointing upstream, you know your setup is dragging bottom


I think you mistyped it possibly, but I agree, nice and simple photo...Great Work!!

peace,

KSU


----------



## nooffseason

Very nice Jim. This is exactly what you want to do when drifting. KSU, he may have meant the other end of the float. Which end points? I get what you are saying though.


----------



## Fishermon

To add, drag from the water on your line can also cause your float to point downstream. It doesn't always mean that you are dragging bottom.


----------



## BigDaddy300

...and don't forget about the current difference from the surface to the bottom


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Another important factor is where you stand if you're a float fisherman. I typically never stand parallel or below the hole I want to fish(common mistake alot of people make). You also have to be careful as to not fish too far above the hole which is often an open invite for someone to "low-hole" you. That sucks and often happens in our parts. As much as I'd like to be about 10 to 15 yds above the hole I'd like to fish, this isn't really feasible nor very polite when there are crowds around. So I generally position myself about 5 to 10 yds above where I know the fish are so that I may trott/hold back my offering enough so that it is the first thing that they see. Just another factor you might want to add to Jim's suggestions.

p.s. - wish I could see your pic Jim...I'll wait til home...blocked here at work!


----------



## McMish

ALL THIS INFO IS GREAT 

thanks i went out this last week twice knowing nothing about steeleheading and this is a great starting point for me. 

i went to the bait shop today to get more egg sacks and i have this question.

the guy sold me on "clear floats" and it was a good idea when he talked about them but when i got them home i looked and there not like my normal slip bobber float type.

The are like a long slip bobber float but no tube down the middle its just an open clear plastic long closed shaft. there is an eyelet on the bottom tip and it comes with red and clear plastic stops. ... how the heck are these set up?
-thanks


----------



## AnthHol

McMish said:


> ALL THIS INFO IS GREAT
> 
> thanks i went out this last week twice knowing nothing about steeleheading and this is a great starting point for me.
> 
> i went to the bait shop today to get more egg sacks and i have this question.
> 
> the guy sold me on "clear floats" and it was a good idea when he talked about them but when i got them home i looked and there not like my normal slip bobber float type.
> 
> The are like a long slip bobber float but no tube down the middle its just an open clear plastic long closed shaft. there is an eyelet on the bottom tip and it comes with red and clear plastic stops. ... how the heck are these set up?
> -thanks


Get yourself some latex, they usually sell it by the foot at the tackle shops im surprised he didnt give you any. Unless you overlooked the rubber pieces in the packages you will need this. I know Drennan doesnt put any with their floats. Anyhow, slide the latex on your line and then over the top of your float then do the same with a piece of similar size at the bottom so the float is attached to the line at the top and the bottom. Hope this helps


----------



## McMish

AnthHol said:


> Get yourself some latex, they usually sell it by the foot at the tackle shops im surprised he didnt give you any. Unless you overlooked the rubber pieces in the packages you will need this. I know Drennan doesnt put any with their floats. Anyhow, slide the latex on your line and then over the top of your float then do the same with a piece of similar size at the bottom so the float is attached to the line at the top and the bottom. Hope this helps



Well i did the bottom, but not the top. whats the benefit of doing the top latex as well?


----------



## OSUBryan

Nice Illustration!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH

securing the float tubing on both the top and bottom of the float better ensures that when you whip that float out there that the float doesn't separate from the line.

I don't use that little eyelet at the top and bottom, because if you thread your line through it, then you can not quick change your float to a differant size. So I just secure the top and bottom of the float with the tubing without threading the line through the eye of the float. 

I haven't ever had a float disconnect from the tubing/line. Of coarse I have snapped my line on fish and snags, but that is a differant story.

-KSU


----------



## JimmyC

KSUFLASH said:


> securing the float tubing on both the top and bottom of the float better ensures that when you whip that float out there that the float doesn't separate from the line.
> 
> I don't use that little eyelet at the top and bottom, because if you thread your line through it, then you can not quick change your float to a differant size. So I just secure the top and bottom of the float with the tubing without threading the line through the eye of the float.
> 
> I haven't ever had a float disconnect from the tubing/line. Of coarse I have snapped my line on fish and snags, but that is a differant story.
> 
> -KSU


Agreed! I've never had the rubber tubing come off either and being able to quick change is great!


----------



## McMish

So as you can tell by my questions i'm pretty new to this.

Ive gone a couple times this week and this is my set-up, i have not had a bite as far as i could tell. maybe a little small one but its hard for me to tell.

I'm down under the Route 82 bridge, by the dam. The water flow is kinda wacky and moves fast in some pools and backwards in others. 

I am using a light action spinning rod with 6# test. a clear long float with 2 split shots under that with 3 more spaced down the line to a little circle looking hook(forget the name) and baited with a "fresh" spawn sack that i have the hook through one of the eggs and out the top, to the side of the knot. from the float to hook im fishing between 3 feet to 6 feet.

I'm not too sure if i'm hitting the bottom but i have snagged 3 times to rocks or something, once loosing the whole setup. the bobber does sit right 95% of the time. 

Im sitting on the large cement slab on the side by the railroad tracks. casting up near the damn, and letting it drift down about 30 feet back past me. i try and keep as little slack on the line i can but its hard due to all the crazy currents. 

Like i said before, no bites as far as i can tell. i have tried a "steelhead jig" (the one with the plume) also in a similar fashion but no luck. I'm not all to positive what im looking for as far as a "bite" im really just waiting for any unpredicted movement in the float which also might be wrong. 

I'm just out trying something new cause im usually a panfish guy and this looks like a fun thing to try till the water gets hard and i can start drilling. 


Ive seen a few nice sized steelies come out. so any advice would be great. also any other popular spots would be great. i see the dam is quite popular so i went there first. 

thanks for the help so far 
-Chad


----------



## MuskieJim

McMish, you may be doing everything right and just havent run across a fish yet. I would recommend using the jig/maggot combo first, as this setup is more forgiving when considering depth, current, etc. The rivers are very low right now, so there may not be a ton of fish where you're at. Black is my favorite color jig, as it works no matter what the water color is.


----------



## KSUFLASH

Where you are fishing does have fish. But they are not staged in any paticular area. Below any dam, the fish seem to move freely about the pool. It is probably not your presentation, but rather you didn't have a bait in the line of sight of a steelhead during your drift.

You will have better success if you move either up or downstream from the dam, and target smaller pools that have a more definative seam, belly, and tailout. 

These sorts of areas kind of channel the fish, but by the time you are fishing them below the dam, they have scattered in the larger pool and are not confined to any paticular spot.

-KSU


----------



## McMish

ok i might start with the fly jig with a waxie later. 

and as far as a better spot. Without giving out someones treasure hole i was wondering if i keep walking down the tracks further from the dam if i could find some decent spots and what to look for? 

also how would this rain today effect anything?


----------



## peple of the perch

rain is good because it raises the rivers, gets a new run of fish and murkeys up the water.


----------



## KSUFLASH

Check your PM's McMish...

-KSU


----------



## Thrash44047

Thanks for the info I was way off on what i was doing.


----------



## baitmaker

What brand or type 2 way swivel do you use?? Also, what pound test are the swivels??

Thanks


----------



## fish on!

Thanks for the info. Very informative!


----------



## ajsteele

McMish said:


> So as you can tell by my questions i'm pretty new to this.
> 
> Ive gone a couple times this week and this is my set-up, i have not had a bite as far as i could tell. maybe a little small one but its hard for me to tell.
> 
> I'm down under the Route 82 bridge, by the dam. The water flow is kinda wacky and moves fast in some pools and backwards in others.
> 
> I am using a light action spinning rod with 6# test. a clear long float with 2 split shots under that with 3 more spaced down the line to a little circle looking hook(forget the name) and baited with a "fresh" spawn sack that i have the hook through one of the eggs and out the top, to the side of the knot. from the float to hook im fishing between 3 feet to 6 feet.
> 
> I'm not too sure if i'm hitting the bottom but i have snagged 3 times to rocks or something, once loosing the whole setup. the bobber does sit right 95% of the time.
> 
> Im sitting on the large cement slab on the side by the railroad tracks. casting up near the damn, and letting it drift down about 30 feet back past me. i try and keep as little slack on the line i can but its hard due to all the crazy currents.
> 
> Like i said before, no bites as far as i can tell. i have tried a "steelhead jig" (the one with the plume) also in a similar fashion but no luck. I'm not all to positive what im looking for as far as a "bite" im really just waiting for any unpredicted movement in the float which also might be wrong.
> 
> I'm just out trying something new cause im usually a panfish guy and this looks like a fun thing to try till the water gets hard and i can start drilling.
> 
> 
> Ive seen a few nice sized steelies come out. so any advice would be great. also any other popular spots would be great. i see the dam is quite popular so i went there first.
> 
> thanks for the help so far
> -Chad



I as well have been trying below the dam but downstream a little farther. I have been trying to use inline spinners (rooster tails - does anyone have success with these?), and a float with fluorocarbon leader with some splitshots and a circle hook with some artificial salmon eggs. I'm having trouble keeping my eggs on my hook I know you can get sacks for them but where can I buy them? Also, If anyone has any suggestions or tips on fishing the cuyahoga below the dam I would greatly appreciate any replies or PM's.


----------



## McMish

ajsteele said:


> I as well have been trying below the dam but downstream a little farther. I have been trying to use inline spinners (rooster tails - does anyone have success with these?), and a float with fluorocarbon leader with some splitshots and a circle hook with some artificial salmon eggs. I'm having trouble keeping my eggs on my hook I know you can get sacks for them but where can I buy them? Also, If anyone has any suggestions or tips on fishing the cuyahoga below the dam I would greatly appreciate any replies or PM's.


Any legitimate bait shop should have the spawn sacks or gander mountain or dicks (dicks did not have the fresh kind)

Ill let you guys know when i get my first one, i had a bite on Sunday, tore the eggsack in half but could not set the hook.


----------



## horiaalmasan

Not sure where you are living, try the local tackle shop. 
A suggestion is "Grand River Tackle" in Painsville. 
Call Bruce at 440.352.7222.
Hope this helps.
horiaa


----------



## baitmaker

Got to fish the Castalia Fish Hatchery this fall. Some of the Rainbows we caught had eggs. I kept them and froze them. Would these be good for spawn sacs?? I've never fished for Steelheads before but am going to try it. Just trying to get some ideas before I make the 3-4 hour drive.

Thanks!!!


----------

